# thermostat location



## retsof (Oct 10, 2015)

Please can someone tell me where the thermostat is located on a 1995 Nissan Pickup truck V-6 XE. 3.0 engine. Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

frt of engine, there is a hose coming from the rad, a curved hose coming off the top and a metal pipe bolted to the back


----------



## retsof (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you for your information. Do I remove the bottom hose or the top. there is a curved hose coming off the top of the rad, but there is not a piece of pipe hook to it.. any suggestions where I can find instructions for changing the thermo? Robert


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the hose coming from the rad attach's to the side of the hsg you want to take off, (it will be metal) 3 bolts (the back alum hsg has the hose off the top and the pipe,leave this one alone) just pay attn to the thermo's top, dont put it in backwards and use a good silicone


----------

